# RED!!!!



## dibbles (Aug 24, 2018)

If you have been frustrated with red, I have tested Nurture's new Red Obsession mica. This was made purely from micas. Nurture's Really Red will give a good red, but it's easy (at least for me) to use too much and get some bleeding and pink lather, it still requires gel for the best coloration and it is a pigment. Going forward this will be my go to red. Adding some Really Red will give a true red. The lather test was white  

 In the picture: top left is made with Ruby Red, top right is Red Obsession alone, and the bottom is 2 parts Red Obsession and 1 part Really Red. I've included a red Nurture measuring spoon as a basis for comparison, since monitors do differ.


----------



## scard (Aug 24, 2018)

Ooooh, I gotta get some of that! I've tried several red micas and pigments and mica pigment mixes and haven't been able to get a true red. That's lovely.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 24, 2018)

For RED, my notes say Nurture’s Really Red! Mica. Tried it. Liked it. A lot. 
*https://nurturesoap.com/products/really-red-pigment*


----------



## dibbles (Aug 24, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> For RED, my notes say Nurture’s Really Red! Mica. Tried it. Liked it. A lot.


I've used Really Red also. It is a true, bright red. But...too much of a good thing causes pink lather and it can migrate into other areas of soap. Really Red is a pigment, not a mica and in soap has to gel to be sure of a true bright red. Maybe most importantly though, Red Obsession is a mica and can be used in all products because it doesn't contain dyes that need certification. Really Red contains a red dye that is not certified. It can be used for soap, but not in cosmetics which I don't make, but others do. All that said, Really Red can't be beat for a fire engine red color. I've found that using Red Obsession with a little Really Red in it will give me that same bright red. And when Red Obsession is used alone and not sitting next to a bright-bright red, it looks red enough.


----------

